# Bleckley County



## deer slayer 82 (Oct 31, 2011)

Anyone been seeing an rut activity in Bleckley,Co? I'm going to be heading down this weekend


----------



## cch0830 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm right outside the Bleckley County line, in Dodge County and the rut is definitely in. I killed a 9 point yesterday that was hot on a doe.


----------



## iconz23 (Nov 5, 2011)

My grandfather shot a nice 9pt today in Bleckley chasing a doe! Nows the time to be in the stand!


----------

